# Really Bummed Out today



## Warp Daddy (Jul 22, 2013)

Just buried my best buddy the Teefster my 20 lb male Siberian cat saturday  Poor guy awoke us at 4:45 am in obvious distress and pain , yowling and rapid gasping for breath.  He was an awesome cat who never complained about anything . He found us and we loved this big ole boy who acted more like a canine than a feline . He was a great comfort to me when i was recovering from my heart attack and open heart surgery 4 yrs ago . 


His pain was obvious , and from my research i estimated that he may have suffered a Saddle Thrombosis an often fatal affliction that can come on quickly and is deadly . I was able to get a vet to see him as our normal vet was unavaible on this particular saturday . SHE absolutely confirmed my suspicions and she did not need ro explain ro me the grim prognosis , so as hard as it was to do we put him to sleep . 


He now rests under his favorite Colorado Blue spruce with a nice BIG ole " Buddha Cat " marker . 




I really  miss my buddy and the Queen is really down too. RIP Teefster u were a magnificent boy !!


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 22, 2013)

Sorry to hear that Warp. Sucks to lose a good pet.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 22, 2013)

Sorry to hear about your loss, Warp...


----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 22, 2013)

Man that stinks, sorry Warp at least your pet had a great life with you and your family.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 22, 2013)

So sorry Warp.  Losing the companionship of a great pet is truly heartbreaking.


----------



## gmcunni (Jul 22, 2013)

Very sorry for your loss Warp


----------



## dmc (Jul 22, 2013)

meow..


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jul 22, 2013)

Thanks Guys , i really appreciate it especially from all u guys who have pets and know how sad this always is .

be good to your  to your canine and feline buddies t, i know you are .


----------



## hammer (Jul 22, 2013)

Very sorry to hear of your loss...


----------



## dlague (Jul 23, 2013)

Been there done that and it sucks!  Hopefully there are plenty of pictures to remember him by!


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 23, 2013)

Sorry to hear that, man. Never easy, but at least finding you gave him a good long life. 20 pounds equals a lot of Tender Vittles!


----------



## bigbog (Jul 25, 2013)

You mean he, the Teefster, had a good human companion Warp...and he knew you appreciated him.  My condolences..  Cats are something else, really do have distinct personalities...y/n?


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jul 25, 2013)

bigbog said:


> You mean he, the Teefster, had a good human companion Warp...and he knew you appreciated him.  My condolences..  Cats are something else, really do have distinct personalities...y/n?


 

Thanks man i reallyappreciate it and u too C 10 .Fortunately myentire famiy posse is still here till Saturday and that is keeping us both busy and energized  .The real test will be after everyone pulls out for Beantown and the Big Apple  sunday. The initial shock has passed now we are all dealing with the funny stories that really help .


Weird as it is ,i still look for Teef early in the am ,as i am the first one up to start getting stuff organized for the days acti vities , then the Queen is up to get the days meals started for the group and we think about it . But it has gotten better and you guys have all befriended animals  and have that empathy when things like this occur ......You GET it .





v


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 3, 2013)

UPDATE : Was missing my buddy sooooo me and the Queen just welcomed Elizabeth , now known as Lizzie to our home . We get her next tuesday after a series of things at our vets office She is a 3 yr Black and white Long haired Angora Tuxedo cat a rescue from the local SPCA . we are stoked , i ll try and post a pic she is small and dainty but will be awesome !,


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 3, 2013)

Warp Daddy said:


> UPDATE : Was missing my buddy sooooo me and the Queen just welcomed Elizabeth , now known as Lizzie to our home . We get her next tuesday after a series of things at our vets office She is a 3 yr Black and white Long haired Angora Tuxedo cat a rescue from the local SPCA . we are stoked , i ll try and post a pic she is small and dainty but will be awesome !,View attachment 9255



I sure she will bring you and the misses many loving years.


----------



## dmc (Oct 3, 2013)

Awesome you adopted a 3 year old cat... Well done!!

Great looking cat!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 3, 2013)

dmc said:


> Awesome you adopted a 3 year old cat... Well done!!
> 
> Great looking cat!



Thanks Man , i know how much u love yours too 

x!!!! I m pumped ,so is theQueen     Im such. Softee i would have adopted several there were some awesome cats there but Lizzie stole my heart !!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 3, 2013)

Thanks Scotty , we feel pretty great about her !


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 3, 2013)

So sorry to hear that.


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 3, 2013)

Warp Daddy said:


> UPDATE : Was missing my buddy sooooo me and the Queen just welcomed Elizabeth , now known as Lizzie to our home . We get her next tuesday after a series of things at our vets office She is a 3 yr Black and white Long haired Angora Tuxedo cat a rescue from the local SPCA . we are stoked , i ll try and post a pic she is small and dainty but will be awesome !,View attachment 9255




Congrats!  She looks like a nice cat!


----------



## JimG. (Oct 3, 2013)

Seems that your new pet is a very lucky cat. You are obviously caring owners.


----------



## Cornhead (Oct 3, 2013)

Congrats on the new addition to the family! When I was growing up we lived in an apparent. We were allowed cats, but no dogs. We lived close to a two lane, 50 mph road. Over my childhood we lost several cats to roadkill. One evening I was finishing up the last few deliveries on my paper route. I had to cross aforementioned road, it was dark. I found what I thought was one of our cats dead in the road. I brought its lifeless body home. I broke the sad news to my Mom, and we were both crying in the living room. I was facing a large picture window with a curtain draped halfway up, my Mom had her back to the window. Our cats would stand on their hind legs and paw at the window above the curtain to signal to us that they wanted to come in. Suddenly there was a cat pawing at the glass. I said with excitement, and disbelief,  "Mom, look, Tony's ALIVE!" She didn't even turn around initially. she just said, "No Bobby, he's gone." Turns out the cat I brought home belonged to one of my customers on my paper route. They were both black and gray tigers, and I hadn't noticed the difference in the dark. The spooky thing is I had left the cat outside near the window. It was like Pet Cemetery, before the book, or movie. They say cats have nine lives, Tony had at least two.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 3, 2013)

Nice!

Both our cats are SPCA adoptions.  1 is now 11, the younger is 4.

As much as I appreciate certain purebred cats such as big ole Maine Coon's, Lynx Point Siamese, Somali cats and Russian Blues; I doubt I'd ever "purchase" a purebred cat (or dog) from a breeder.  

All my life pets have been the result of adoptions and I've been blessed with some great cats and dogs. 

Congrats Warp!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 4, 2013)

Thanks DHS and Corny,  man what a great story !!!!  All of us pet guys have a special bond with our furried friends . 

guess it is just great when u come home from a rough day at work or whereever and you  are lower than a reptile's belly from the turmoil .....BUT as soon as you cross the threshold THEY greet you like the hero u r  

Thanks guys 4 all the positive feedback !

DHS : U must b getting pretty close to that degree man , soooon ill be trying to HIRE u for our regional medical center


----------



## Nick (Oct 4, 2013)

Hey Warp, missed this post when you first made it, sorry to hear about your loss and welcome to the new family member  

I had two cats but both went the Coyote (or fisher cat) way, unfortunately. 

Also have two dogs that I love. My oldest dog, Maui, is now 7-1/2, and it's so obvious he is getting older. I hate it because I know we are on the backside of his life, but I try to not think about it. Pets find a way into your life that you don't even notice until they are gone then. Stuff like walking it he door and having them freak out over seeing you, or just tripping over the dog when they are constantly in your face


----------



## dmc (Oct 4, 2013)

My neighbor is on their 3rd cat...   
I warned them when they moved in that we have fisher cats, coyotes and hawks that can take out a cat..
Coyotes have been really active this summer...  We hear them in the hills all the time..

First one they let out after they moved in - disappeared that night.. 
Got a kitten - let it out..  I found the fur in my side yard...
They got another kitten... and it's outside right now meowing to come in...  kills me....

My cat goes out into my fenced in lilac garden where I can keep an eye on her... And only during the day...


----------



## hammer (Oct 4, 2013)

Warp Daddy said:


> All of us pet guys have a special bond with our furried friends .
> 
> guess it is just great when u come home from a rough day at work or whereever and you  are lower than a reptile's belly from the turmoil .....BUT as soon as you cross the threshold THEY greet you like the hero u r



We had all kinds of dogs and cats growing up but I never appreciated them like I do now as an older adult.  Never had an attachment to dogs like I do to our two now...and yes a highlight of the day is getting home from work to two excited pups.

Congrats on the new addition to the family.


----------



## Cornhead (Oct 4, 2013)

dmc said:


> My neighbor is on their 3rd cat...
> I warned them when they moved in that we have fisher cats, coyotes and hawks that can take out a cat..
> Coyotes have been really active this summer...  We hear them in the hills all the time..
> 
> ...


Been seeing bald eagles on my canoe workouts this Summer, a little worried they might possibly snatch one of our cats. That's a new one, never had to worry about that before. If it were to happen, it'd be fair play, they've snagged countless mice, moles, chipmunks, baby rabbits, birds, even bats, over the years.


----------



## JimG. (Oct 4, 2013)

dmc said:


> My neighbor is on their 3rd cat...
> I warned them when they moved in that we have fisher cats, coyotes and hawks that can take out a cat..
> Coyotes have been really active this summer...  We hear them in the hills all the time..
> 
> ...



I have 3 different hawks on my property, 2 brown hawks, a red tail. Between them and the barn owl at night I have no mice in my house at all, not even my garage. They are very efficient hunters.


----------



## dlague (Oct 4, 2013)

We just lost a cat!  We have owl's, hawks, coyotes etc. in our fields and woods - my guess is that it is not coming back!


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 4, 2013)

At my house we have two great dogs brother and sister and they have he has tried to escape the fence in back yard by digging under the fence and luckily he came up to the BBQ, now there wire fencing and in few months when my cousin has some money their doing electric fence unfortunately lots of stray animals end up on Burlingham Rd. Which is not that safe.


----------



## dmc (Oct 4, 2013)

Also - fox have been known to take out cats..


----------



## Trekchick (Oct 11, 2013)

I haven't been around in a long while and just saw this.  Warp Daddy, I'm so sorry for your loss.  Furry friends are the best kind. 
Phil and I will take Ziggy for an extra long hike today and pay tribute to your furry friend.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 11, 2013)

Trekchick said:


> I haven't been around in a long while and just saw this.  Warp Daddy, I'm so sorry for your loss.  Furry friends are the best kind.
> Phil and I will take Ziggy for an extra long hike today and pay tribute to your furry friend.




Tigress u r da best thank you for your note . Me and the Queen miss Teefster , he was a great cat , but we have a real sweetheart now meet Lizzie . Shes been here 3 days and is awesome


----------



## severine (Oct 17, 2013)

Just saw this, Warp. I'm so sorry for your loss. It sounds like you've found a great new member of your family, though!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 17, 2013)

severine said:


> Just saw this, Warp. I'm so sorry for your loss. It sounds like you've found a great new member of your family, though!




SEVIE !!!! Thanx. Hey i'll tell u the same thing i said to Sky ...... Good to hear from you and Don't be a stranger here. K ???  All the best to you and Big B and the kiddos


----------

